# 2012 IBO Traditional Worlds Championship Shoot



## Jake Allen (Aug 23, 2011)

I have heard from a very reliable source, (being Pappy),
that Twin Oaks Bowhunters in Clarkesville Tn,  will indeed be 
hosting this shoot next year. 

The tenative dates are July 20, 21 & 22, 2012. (The 3rd
weekend in July).

Calender marked. 

It is a great time and a good shoot. It is very cool to watch,
and somewhat compete with, some of the best Longbow, Recurve
and Selfbow shooters in this great country. 
Plus, Twin Oaks is just a fine place to be, period.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 23, 2011)

I'll put it on my calendar!!!!!
Gosh is 2012 gonna start filling up now!!!!?????


----------



## dutchman (Aug 23, 2011)

I have it marked as well and I sincerely hope to make it.


----------



## TGUN (Aug 23, 2011)

Excellent news!!!! Calendar is marked. Going to make it happen.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 19, 2012)

Headed that way as I type. Don't worry, I'm not driving...


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 19, 2012)

You guys have  a blast. Wish I was with yall.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 19, 2012)

Roger and I are set up at Twin Oaks. Hot, but not raining...yet.


----------



## tjay53 (Jul 19, 2012)

We are here.. Just strung our bows.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 19, 2012)

tjay53 said:


> We are here.. Just strung our bows.



Good deal. 

Tomi and i should pull in mid morning tomorrow.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 19, 2012)

The rain is here. Pretty stormy...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 20, 2012)

Rained with wind, thunder, and lightning off and on in the night, but all is well in my camp.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 20, 2012)

WHOOOO  HOOOOO!!!!! what a fine day of shooting and seeing my friends.....AND making new ones!!!! I took 65 pic today....and I still got 2 more days to go ya'll!!!!  I have sure seen a goodly number of my Georgia friends here!!!!!  The weather today was overcast at times, hot and muggy at times to, but it sure was a great day in the Tennessee hills.....what did you do today??????


----------



## dutchman (Jul 22, 2012)

Several NGTA folks in the finals on Sunday. I wasn't one of them but we have at least five shooting today for all the marbles.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 22, 2012)

I started the day out in 10th place, but never figured if I stayed there after the dust settled or I went up any at all. Either way, doesn't matter to me, I had a good time and I met my personal goals so am so Thankful for the time spent there with friends!!! Thank You to Jeff for the weekend....we had a blast!!!!! I have almost 200 pics so will take me a while to post on Mon or Tues......and TBG....WE gots some wonderful targets!!!!!!! WHHHOOO HOOOO!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 23, 2012)

Big weekend...I am tired today, but happy I was there.

We did get our targets! These are currrently locked in Roger B's trailer. Thanks Roger very much for letting Gene and I load those targets on your bed, 
and pretty much everywhere else in your camper. Thanks for pulling them to Georgia. You are without a doubt, the most giving and hardest working non TBG member I know.
You are a good man sir and I am proud to know you.

We loaded these targets fast and Tomi was out shooting, so I was not able to get any pictures. Our targets came from B Range. This range was shot on Saturday, by approximately 280 shooters.
 One arrow each, from one side only. This course was a smart long, and there were quite a few missed targets, so our set is basically brand new.
Super McKenzie Targets with IBO (of course) Scoring Rings
From memory:
Elk, Lion, Big White Mountain Goat, Ram, Pronghorn, Woods Ram, Mule Deers
Whitetails: Bedded, Feeding, Large Bucks
Impala, Bears, (black and brown), a Wolf, Leopard, Boar and
a big Strutting Turkey. This turkey being the smallest target of the bunch.

Proud day to say the least. Thanks Tomi for working with Pappy to set this up. Thanks Gene and Roger. Thanks to Bert,
and Mr. Sullivan for being there, and helping us load these into the trailer.
Thanks to all of us together for supporting our club so we can afford these.
This is a good step for TBG.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 23, 2012)

Kudos to:
Roger, Tomi, Ben Brown and Scott Parr for making the cut and shooting in the hard core Sunday, final competition round!
What an accomplishement and good job!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 23, 2012)

Kudos to all who attended, helped with the TBG targets, and made the Georgia crowd proud with their shooting!!! Thanks for the timely reports too!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 23, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> Kudos to:
> Roger, Tomi, Ben Brown and Scott Parr for making the cut and shooting in the hard core Sunday, final competition round!
> What an accomplishement and good job!



Dutchman and I went out and shot the Hunters Challenge one more time onSunday morning.
This is not a target we got to bring to Georgia...


----------



## RogerB (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow, what a great weekend!!
Gene makes a great traveling partner and I would recommend him to anyone (I would caution however to not have him tell anyone they look like a TV personality).
We are already planning on going next year.
I started the weekend with a good round that put me in 4th place in the Senior division (I found that past world champions can still shoot, of which there were a number shooting in the Seniors). My second round I was not happy with (Course B, which was LONG and HILLY) and dropped to 6th. However, 6th allowed me to shoot on Sunday (top 10 move foward), and that was my goal this year. Well I shot my best round of the weekend on Sunday, but not good enough to get on the podium (top 3). Not sure were I finally placed, and it really doesn't matter, but 4th or 5th I figure.
Thank you Jeff and Gene, and the Sullivans for loading the trailer while I was out shooting.
Thank you Tomi for that constant smile
Thank you Pappy and crew for working so hard and setting such a high standard for those that host this event in the future to strive for.
Did I say "Wow, what a great weekend".


----------



## dutchman (Jul 23, 2012)

Roger summed it up well, it was some weekend! The thunder storms were a little rough on Thursday night, but my tent and I did fine. I have never been to a better run event. My hat is off to Pappy and all of the Twin Oaks Bowhunters who provided an awesome venue and all the hospitality you could want. They were glad to see you from the first minute to the last. I can't thank them enough for making the experience so incredible.

Jeff, I am happy that the moose stayed in Clarksville...


----------

